# if you were neither effaced nor dilated at term....



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

what happened?

i'm 35 and this is dc#2 for me. with dd i was dilated some before term and had her a few days before her edd.

at my recent visit on my due date, i consented to a check and was surprised to learn there was a high, closed cervix. i know i'm only 2 days past my edd and should probably just forget about it (only i'm really at not liking being pg right now







i just want my bladder and hips back







), but i was just wondering how it went for others who experienced the same thing

TIA


----------



## SalmonBayDoula (Jul 10, 2005)

Second (or more) timers often do not show the early changes that first time moms show in the weeks and days leading up to labor.

And, the condition of your cervix is not a good predictor for when labor will begin or how long it will take.

My motto "Closed and tight, baby tonight!"

It can happen. This little one will pick the birthday that is the right birth day for him or her!

Good luck and a beautiful birth to you!

Sharon


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Salmon Bay--

this is why I don't like pre-labor cervical checking (nor even much during labor, either)--the cervix can change SO fast, and hearing things like 'closed, high and not effaced' gives moms the heebee jeebies unnecessarily! I once had a mom who *really* wanted me to check her twice prior to labor (39 and 40wks)--and then again during early labor. All 3 times, her cervix was about 50% effaced, 1cm, high. An hour after that 3rd check (the one during 'early labor'), the baby was born!

No need to fret, none at all.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I wasn't effaced or dilated at term with #1 and she was born 2 days later


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

DD was born at 4:30am, 5 days after her EDD. 18 hours before I had been checked and was not effaced or dilated at all. Babe didn't engage in the birth canal until about 1/2 an hour before she was born.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

With my 1st, I wasn't dilated or effaced, and the midwife said my baby hadn't dropped (I thought she felt heavier for the last couple weeks, sorta different, but apparently my daughter was still very high until sometime well into labor). My water broke (4d past my due date, fwiw), and after maybe 15hrs of no contractions my midwife did some cervical massage and I took some castor oil, labor started, and just under 11hrs later, my daughter! Labor seemed normal, I don't know when it would've gotten going without the nudging, I'm sure it would've eventually happened, but it seemed very normal and manageable. It almost seems more stressful for the women who are told early on they're dilated 3-4 cm and then nothing happens for weeks (another good argument for just not checking







).


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

This is why I don't like checks, they can be so discouraging (yet I have them done too!). I was checked at 39 weeks with DS1 and never more than a fingertip dilated. I left all my appointments very discouraged. I was last checked on a Monday and only a fingertip and then went into labor that night. Entire labor start to finish (including 2.5 hours of pushing) was 9 hours.

With DS2 he was born @ 40 weeks, 1 day. I was checked sometime around 39 weeks, 4 days and was only a fingertip with a firm cervix. I left in tears. His labor was 5 hours start to finish. Dilation has NOTHING to do with when labor will start. Take it from my friend who walked around at 4 cm for over a week!


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for all the encouraging words. i'll try and stop thinking about it


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:

thanks for all the encouraging words. i'll try and stop thinking about it
Also, stop letting them check you!
I learned that lesson with number 2 after I realized how pointless and potentially misleading the information was.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I never had any internals with DS's pregnancy, but during labor my cervix was high and posterior until I was 5cm with a bulging bag of water. I went from not being able to feel my cervix to BAM! there it is, and I was already far into labor at that point. How far dilated you are weeks or even days before your due date is no indication of when your labor will actually start, as others have said. I also suggest avoiding future internal exams.


----------



## mamagemini (Mar 4, 2008)

I’ve been checked twice and left discouraged because I’m barely 1cm dilated or effaced…supposedly the baby hasn’t dropped yet. I was a little worried because they said the “I” word (induction) at my last appointment. I’m curious about what’s going on with the baby and my body, but I guess if these checks don’t mean much, then I’ll stop doing them.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

The Grass is always greener.

Would you fell better to be told you are well dilated, totally effaced and it could be anytime? Cause Oh I've had that happen like every time and I always go to 42 weeks. Worst was my 2nd. At 36 weeks I was 4 cm, completely effaced and yup didn't have her till 42 weeks and then had a 36 hour labor! With #5 I was 5 cm one day (at 42 weeks) and at 42+2 when I was in labor my mw said you have closed down to a 3, you aren't in labor.







: Doesn't do very good things for your morale when you are that far along. Guess what? Yup, I was in labor and I had the baby 4 hours later! HA. I felt really good calling that mw back up and telling her she had to come all the way back to the house lol.

Its pointless really.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

no more checks for me then!

that was my one and only so far. the reason i consented to that because i thought i'd had some bleeding that morning (it was a friday) and he was going out of town for the weekend, i needed to prepare myself mentally for a delivery that didn't include him (i like my doc a lot), besides, he was 'down there' anyway for my repeat GBS test.

i'll try and keep being zen about it all


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I was not effaced OR dilated at 40 weeks. I had a beautiful natural VBAC at 41+2!! You can read my birth story in my sig







GOOD LUCK!!! Just keep telling youreslf, "nobody stays pregnant forever. not even me."


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

4 days before I had my baby I was not dialated or effaced. I was a little soft. The baby was low in my pelvis and I had lots of pressure. I went 4 days past my due date and had a 2 hr labor! Dialation before labor starts doesn't mean much.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I was closed up tight, high and posterior cervix. I went into labor at 40w3d and labored for 37 hours before having a vaginal birth of a posterior baby.

Good luck with your birth!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

some times the process starts way ahead of time, sometimes not til the last moment before delivery. neither is a better way. both have cons and pros. but there is little you can do to change it.

the only thing I would question is if baby was positioned well.


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
The Grass is always greener.

Would you fell better to be told you are well dilated, totally effaced and it could be anytime? Cause Oh I've had that happen like every time and I always go to 42 weeks. Worst was my 2nd. At 36 weeks I was 4 cm, completely effaced and yup didn't have her till 42 weeks and then had a 36 hour labor! With #5 I was 5 cm one day (at 42 weeks) and at 42+2 when I was in labor my mw said you have closed down to a 3, you aren't in labor.







: Doesn't do very good things for your morale when you are that far along. Guess what? Yup, I was in labor and I had the baby 4 hours later! HA. I felt really good calling that mw back up and telling her she had to come all the way back to the house lol.

Its pointless really.

I'm in her boat...you can be dilated and effaced for weeks with nothing happening...it seems that both are equally discouraging. I can't decide if I will have cervical checks this time.


----------

